# x-rays + modifier



## sammie06 (Dec 3, 2009)

Help
I have an office visit where the patient came in for back pain and then the physician sent him to our xray lab for xrays 72040, 72070 and 72100. Only the office visit and CPT code 72040 were paid the other 2 were denied. Should there be a modified used on the office visit or the x-rays and if so what?


----------



## Carrie880 (Dec 8, 2009)

was there only one dx used for all 3 xrays? for instance if you used only 724.5for unspecified backpain you could use modifier 59 on the last 2 xrays. or if patient is reporting specified cervical spine pain 723.1, thoracic pain 724.1, and lumbago 724.2 you would use only those corresponding dx with each xray of that part of the spine. hope this helps


----------

